# olive oil vs flax oil?



## daycaremom2002 (Feb 3, 2006)

I started giving Maya olive oil in her dry kibble and when my friend took her chi in to have her eye checked, she mentioned it for her dog. She has dry skin. The vet said he didn't recommend olive oil, but to use flax oil? Does it really matter that much? If so, where do I get flax oil for the dog? I take flax oil capsules....is it the same thing? Can I just open one up for her and mix it in her food? She absolutely loves the olive oil. I put a few drops on her dry food every time I feed her, and she will usually gobble it up.

thanks, Kristi


----------



## Isshinharu (Jan 27, 2006)

Funny you should ask that...

I was JUST looking up information about oil supplements for my g/f because her Jack Russell is having skin problems. I read that Flax oil will help, but olive oil is basically nothing more than a placebo.

Here's part of the article I read...

http://www.newhope.com/nutritionsciencenews/NSN_backs/Oct_01/pufa_s2.cfm?path=ex



> Some—but certainly not all—veterinary research has shown that combinations of fish oil and evening primrose or borage oil can relieve seborrhea, pruritis, allergic itching, scurf, and other canine coat and skin disorders. Oils that provide EPA or combinations of EPA, DHA, and GLA are needed to show significant improvements of these conditions.1 Vegetable oils such as olive, sesame and soybean are so ineffective for these conditions that they are used as placebos.
> 
> A recent study found flax and sunflower oil to be equally effective but short-lived in improving the condition of skin and hair coat in normal dogs.
> 
> ...


I think we are going to try to give her the Wellness Supplement "Wellcoat".










http://www.omhpet.com/dogs/dogs_wellness_supplements.html

WellCoat™
Dog and Cat
Formula

Benefits
Provides the essential fatty acids needed to support proper cell membrane production and protection for a healthy skin and coat

Rich in natural oils

Promotes quick healing and cardiovascular function

Key Ingredients
Omega 3.6 & 9 Fatty Acids 
Borage Seed Oil 
Fish Oil 
Oil of Evening Primrose 
Sunflower Oil 
Flaxseed Oil


----------



## Linariel (Feb 21, 2006)

Fresh ground flax seed is much more effective, since it tends to degrade very rapidly. The oil isn't much use because it's been processed and has been sitting around for awhile.

It goes rancid very quickly, so I Wouldn't trust flax oil without chemical preservatives, and no one wants that.

If you want to use flaxseed the best way is to buy it whole at a health food store, and grind it yourself. You can do this in a coffee grinder or a small food processor, whatever you have. It should be used immediately.


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

ive no experience with flaxseed oil but while olive oil doesnt CURE anything (used as a placebo) it doe do a good job on conditioning the coat.

olive oil should NEVER be used as a cure for alergies, or skin conditions... however there is proof that it does work as a supliment for coat and skin conditioning. (ill find the study if i can)

i belive flaxseed oil goes rancid quicker than olive oil.
its also not as palatable from what im told. ive never used flaxseed personally so i dont know.... ive also heard of people adding a little olive oil to kibble of picky eaters and they are much happier eating it.

i know our cockers coat is much better since adding olive oil, and our frineds labs shedding almost stopped completly after adding oilve oil to his diet...

it definatly doesnt work as fast or as well as adding fishoil however...but fishoil is so expensive and sometimes difficult to get that oilive oil is the poor mans version...


----------



## Moka-papa (Jan 30, 2006)

A while ago there was some talk on the board here of salmon (obviously fish) oil as something that is realy great.
I am not sure where to get it, in what form, and how many drops to feed.
I free feed Moka, so I'd have to know how much in a day, rather than at each feeding, to give him.
If any of you know more about this, would you be able to share some information.

My experience with flaxseed is that I know it is good for us (can't now recall specifically what). I tried it. It doesn't taste good ground up like sesame seeds in cereals or salads, as it's bitter, plus it does go rancid fast which really makes it taste bad. The only thing that really sticks in my mind about it is that it is quite hard to digest and was more effective as a laxative--that's for sure--than anything else. 
So, I wonder how our chis will do on it.



Thanks


----------



## pouting_princess (Jan 15, 2005)

flax oil will last for several months as long as you keep it REFRIGERATED! and fyi, no flaxseed oil i've ever seen has chemical preservatives. it works great, i recommend it to anyone. and yes, you can use the oil from the capsules, it's the same thing. fresh ground flaxseed does not have the same concentration as the actual oil - the oil is much higher concentrated. as for it being "processed and sitting around for awhile" it depends on the brand and where you buy it. the brand Barlean's has set a high standard for flax oil and it considered to be the best quality. they stamp the expiration date, as well as the date it was pressed. you can find that brand at a good health food store. the actual flaxseed or flaxseed meal (ground up flaxseeds, not the flaxseed oil) will provide extra fiber, which will make you go to the bathroom more, but it's not considered an actual laxative. using the oil (in small amounts at least) will not have that same effect, so that's not a concern for doggies. i give my dog about 1/2 tablespoon or so of flax oil each day on her food. 

as far as fish oils, flax works better for animals. fish oil is the same thing as omega 3, but flax oil has omega 3,6 and 9, which are all considered to be essential fatty acids, or oils that your body needs and thrives on. so in other words, if you are looking for something to use for skin or hair, flax is the way to go. omega 3 is great for humans for a million different things, but that's a whole different discussion....bascially long story short, flax is best for animals.


----------



## Totoro (Mar 25, 2006)

I've seen Flaxseed in grinders in health food stores and locally at a Sur La Table (culinary store) I was thinking of buying it for myself, but I didn't know my chi would benefit too. Interesting stuff.


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

Moka-papa said:


> A while ago there was some talk on the board here of salmon (obviously fish) oil as something that is realy great.
> I am not sure where to get it, in what form, and how many drops to feed.
> I free feed Moka, so I'd have to know how much in a day, rather than at each feeding, to give him.
> If any of you know more about this, would you be able to share some information. Thanks


i found this great site that sells really good products and they have 100% pure icelandic salmon oil for dogs. i havent used it but i purchased other products from them. it has really good omega fatty acids and stuff that great for their coat, heres the link to the website if you or anyone elsew is interested.

http://www.onlynaturalpet.com/Only_Natural_Pet_Salmon_Oil_p/999060.htm

:wave: 

thay also have lots of othe skin and coat products!


----------

